

Cost of Bootstrapping Your App - t0pj
http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives2/the_cost_of_bootstrapping_your_app_the_figures_behind_dropsend_part_two_.php

======
thomasswift
this is damn old, but sort of still relevant. minus the g3 business, get the
best possible computer you can afford.

